# IP4R did it...Now its my turn :)



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I need opinions! 

1









2









3









4


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Gah! I'm torn between #3 of Sprocket and the one of Gunnar.....got to think about it for a minute.....hmmmmmm

They are so cute!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Its funny that we are in the same boat. I wanted to set up a poll the minute I looked at my options but I didn't think it was allowed for some reason...

I like #3 or #2 the most. ugh DECISIONS!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Bless Gunnar's heart - that photo is adorable of him but I gotta go with the little teeny puppy.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I would go with #3 even though I like his expression a teensy bit better in #1 (I think that one might not be allowed since a leg is visible--not sure on that tho)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> I would go with #3 even though I like his expression a teensy bit better in #1 (I think that one might not be allowed since a leg is visible--not sure on that tho)


oh I didn't even think about that! I did crop out Drews foot in the background but didn't even thnk about my own leg! haha


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I am such a Gunner fan... but on this one I'm going to have to vote for Sprocket #3. OMG; perfect puppy face cuteness...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd say picture three. His face has PUPPY written all over it....plus is well in focus and your leg isn't the background! The picture of Gunnar is good, but it doesn't scream PUPPY to me necessarily.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I'd say picture three. His face has PUPPY written all over it....plus is well in focus and your leg isn't the background! The picture of Gunnar is good, but it doesn't scream PUPPY to me necessarily.


Yeah most of the gunner puppy pictures I have are from an iPhone so not that great. I did have a few others that were well focused but the background is the open door to the shop so dirty greasy things


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Yeah most of the gunner puppy pictures I have are from an iPhone so not that great. I did have a few others that were well focused but the background is the open door to the shop so dirty greasy things


I have taken so many photos with dirty clothes hanging over a chair, shoes and other crap on the floor, etc. After seeing how spotless most of you keep your house, no way am I posting those!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> I have taken so many photos with dirty clothes hanging over a chair, shoes and other crap on the floor, etc. After seeing how spotless most of you keep your house, no way am I posting those!


Just think of it this way, that's why we post those photos  I usually crop or delete the ones with the unappealing background


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love gunner...but sprocket number 3 has those wild crazy dog eyes that only pups can have....and the little whitish beard....


----------

